# Peoples reactions to Cockapoos



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Evening 

When I took Eddie out for his evening walk with my niece, a car that was pulling into the Co-op just stopped in the middle of the entrance to the car park in front of us?!!!

Then windows and doors opened and three grinning faces peered out at us and started waving and calling us over. When we got to the car the lady and her daughters started cooing over Eddie and asked if he was a Labradoodle. Then a very mini Eddie appeared and they said he is a Labradoodle?!!! He was tiny and looked like a toy Cockapoo - I know they are breeding miniature Labradoodles now but I didn't realise they were that small?!!!

Meantime cars are driving around the lady to get to the Co-op and giving us all very strange looks!!!

When we walked off my niece asked if that happens a lot?  I told her she needed to come out walking with a Cockapoo more often as its an experience!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes a great experience ... walking a cockapoo .. I am so popular now, all thanks to my dogs ... 

I love it .. the general reaction is wow they are so soft - the teddy bear thing going on


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

LOL yes that happens loads to me too more so on holiday!  after a long chat about what a cockapoo is etc they also ask where we got her from and how much. its such fun having a poo!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Love it!!! When Betty was tiny i had a number of cars stop as i was walking with her to ask what she was and to coo over her!! You have to love it though and to be far all the cockapoos i have met have been gorgeous so i can understand it!!!! x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Yes a great experience ... walking a cockapoo .. I am so popular now, all thanks to my dogs ...
> 
> I love it .. the general reaction is wow they are so soft - the teddy bear thing going on


I also get the soft comments!  We have quite a few around here so that also gets commented on!  I am always wary of what to expect but thankfully I haven't had any negative comments....yet!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

sarahjo said:


> Then a very mini Eddie appeared and they said he is a Labradoodle?!!! He was tiny and looked like a toy Cockapoo - I know they are breeding miniature Labradoodles now but I didn't realise they were that small?!!!


I had my name down on waiting list for a while for a Miniature Australian Labradoodle ... they look just like cockapoos and grow to about 15/16 inches. Maybe the one you saw was a young one. I think they are lovely ... but after lots of research we went for one of the JD pups this summer and are absolutely delighted with her. 

Its great walking cockapoos ... people do see them as cuddly teddybear dogs, I've had that comment a lot with Maisie who is teddybear colour too!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

It certainly is an experience being out and about with a cockapoo... you certainly get talking to people which in this day and age is nt a bad thing, and the fun of meeting another cockapoo (or doodle) thats just brill x x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

When we met Clare and Bertie at the beach .. I was so excited .... what am I going to be like at the Surrey meet .. flapping around with excitement no doubt .. thats just me and cockapoos ... I just love them


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> It certainly is an experience being out and about with a cockapoo... you certainly get talking to people which in this day and age is nt a bad thing, and the fun of meeting another cockapoo (or doodle) thats just brill x x


I agree, I feel like I have made new friends since having Daisy because there is always someone out and about on our walk and most people are lovely. It is great to come across another oodle but being new to the dog world I am fascinated with them all! I met a Gordon Setter yesterday, he was a fabby big boy, never seen one before in my life!  Too big and slobbery for me but soooo handsome!


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't yet have a cockapoo so this is the way i feel when ever ive met one, summed up in one word....


*Endearing*


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

totally true!!! we get stoped ALL THE TIME!!!


----------



## Melo (Apr 7, 2011)

So true, Melo loves the attention!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

JoJo said:


> When we met Clare and Bertie at the beach .. I was so excited .... what am I going to be like at the Surrey meet .. flapping around with excitement no doubt .. thats just me and cockapoos ... I just love them


That mad me chuckle as I spotted your two when I was sat down in the little cafe just up the beach from where we eventualy met. I said to my mum OMG I think I've just seen two Cockapoos go by and took off after you, mum and Bertie in tow. I too can't wait for the Surrey meet in October  Cockapoo overload :love-eyes:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Bertie Brown said:


> That mad me chuckle as I spotted your two when I was sat down in the little cafe just up the beach from where we eventualy met. I said to my mum OMG I think I've just seen two Cockapoos go by and took off after you, mum and Bertie in tow. I too can't wait for the Surrey meet in October  Cockapoo overload :love-eyes:


Gosh had to laugh that is so me .... I'd follow someone as well ... you just cant help yourself . We must all be of an ilk never mind the dogs having traits I think the owners do too.
Oh JoJo just wait for your meet.... we were last to arrive and I got to the top of this hill and it was just such a great sight...I really was a little taken aback.... you'll have a brill time, wish it was nt so far away or I'd be there x x


----------



## Tabby (Aug 13, 2011)

I rarely meet people when I'm walking Tilly. I swear people in my area only walk their dogs on a weekend! When I'm out with her on the weekday I won't see a soul...it's a bit scary to think about what those poor dogs do all day 

When I do meet people though they are always asking me what breed she is, and often think she is still a puppy! (must be the way she behaves...so excitable!)


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

If I had £1 for every time I got stopped with my two this last week on holiday, it would have paid for my week away! By the end of the week, we were considering a sign for Daisy's neck to say 'My name is Daisy, I am a cockapoo and I'm 14 weeks old'!! All lovely positive reactions though, and the kids loved the attention.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Just got back from a walk on the Long Walk behind Windsor Castle which is my usual walk and had a tourist come up to me and ask me to take his picture, with Betty!! This is actually something that happens every few weeks! It just amuses me as i have visions of all these random people with holiday snaps of random dogs they've seen!!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I had to giggle today .. you know JoJo likes a giggle 

My children are at my parent’s house for a few days having a bit of nanny and grandad time. I rang to see if everything was ok (well I have actually phoned 4 times already today but anyway), I was on the phone to my dad, chating away and he said “hold on mum is out the front, oh oh I think there is a cockapoo in the village” at this point he started shouting out the front door "Is that a cockapoo, is it , is it", oh I do love my parents .. so my dad was a shouting out is that a cockapoo to this lovely dog owners and my mum and my daughter managed to stop them and have a chat .. what a giggle ..... anyway is wasn’t a cockapoo after all, I said to dad “what was it Dad” his reply was "oh I don’t know the name but not a cockapoo anyway”...... I think my parents have been Cockapoo'ed too.. excellent


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol you're dad lost interest when it wasn't a cockapoo


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I had Dylan helping at a craft fair in southend this weekend and as usual he attracted a huge amount of attention. We met another cockapoo and discovered that she was from the same breeder as Dylan!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> I had Dylan helping at a craft fair in southend this weekend and as usual he attracted a huge amount of attention. We met another cockapoo and discovered that she was from the same breeder as Dylan!


Gosh imagine that Helen, were they from a different litter? Did they look similar? Was she a toy cross? x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

She is only 5 months old. I think she may be from the same parents as I believe the breeder was having another litter from dylans mum around that time. She isn't noisy like Dylan though, so its not just the toy poodle dad causing the barking!


----------

